# 13x40 Asian lathe ID parts source? HELP!



## LuJon (Aug 28, 2019)

I purchased this lathe thinking it was an early grizzly G4003 but it appears to be "something else". I thought maybe an Enco but can't confirm
It's a 1999 but no manufacturer listed. 






I have been going through it and have found a few parts that need replaced/repaired. It needs a new cross-slide handle but I can Fab one up. 





The biggest issue is the compound. I only got the bottom piece where it mounts to the cross-slide. I thought I could just buy the grizzly parts to finish it but they don't match up. The compound cross-slide is not the same dimensions as the base that came with my machine. 

My Hope is to just find a good used compound assembly or get someone to measure a G4003 compound base and see if it would just bolt right on. 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like a Birmingham or Jet lathe.  Most of those machines were made at the same factory.  Look all over the machine for a serial number or tags to help track it down.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 28, 2019)

It has all the right levers in all the right positions to be a G4003 (in the paint job of a G4003G).


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 28, 2019)

Manual: https://www.grizzly.com/parts/Grizzly-COMPOUND-REST/P4003G0603

Parts List: https://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g4003_pl.pdf

Compound Side   $126 :  https://www.grizzly.com/parts/Grizzly-COMPOUND-REST/P4003G0603


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 28, 2019)

If you can't find your compound parts right away you could make a plinth and use it 'till get your parts.  It's a useful mod in it's own right.


----------



## Radials (Aug 28, 2019)

They were painting them a different color that day but it's identical to my year 2000 Enco 110-1351 lathe


----------



## Dudemanrod (Aug 28, 2019)

I also have the an enco 1351 and visually it looks identical.  The paint looks like jet. I would not order any parts without measuring and talking to the parts tech.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 29, 2019)

The width at the top of the cross slide dove tail is 2.843 on my G4003G
The width at the top of the cross slide itself is: 4.892


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 29, 2019)

AS mentioned by other folks. Looks exactly like my 2004 13x40 Enco lathe.


----------



## LuJon (Sep 1, 2019)

A while back I actually purchased the upper 1/2 of the cross slide for like $126 from grizzly and while it fits the dovetail it is offset so the axis of rotation would be off. The complete compound assembly is $460 shipped but out of stock. I'd place an order for it but I'm not sure if the bolt pattern will fit where it is screwed down to the cross slide. 

Here is the Grizzly upper 1/2 of the slide fitted to my lower 1/2. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuJon (Sep 1, 2019)

If anyone happens to have the compound off their g4003 and can compare these are the measurements I'm trying to validate. 

Outer ring max dia to outside edge of mounting slot is 4.17" (105.5mm) inside edge is 3.39" (86mm) dia. Slot is .38" (10mm) wide. And the inside hole is 1.57" (40mm). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 1, 2019)

LuJon said:


> A while back I actually purchased the upper 1/2 of the cross slide for like $126 from grizzly and while it fits the dovetail it is offset so the axis of rotation would be off. The complete compound assembly is $460 shipped but out of stock. I'd place an order for it but I'm not sure if the bolt pattern will fit where it is screwed down to the cross slide.
> 
> Here is the Grizzly upper 1/2 of the slide fitted to my lower 1/2.
> 
> ...


  Will it fit the other way around?  I second Nogoingback to get going.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 1, 2019)

LuJon said:


> If anyone happens to have the compound off their g4003 and can compare these are the measurements I'm trying to validate.



I will measure tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 2, 2019)

LuJon said:


> A while back I actually purchased the upper 1/2 of the cross slide for like $126 from grizzly and while it fits the dovetail it is offset so the axis of rotation would be off. The complete compound assembly is $460 shipped but out of stock. I'd place an order for it but I'm not sure if the bolt pattern will fit where it is screwed down to the cross slide.
> 
> Here is the Grizzly upper 1/2 of the slide fitted to my lower 1/2.
> 
> ...




I second trying to flip that top slide around. Reason being your second picture shows it matted backwards. The TSlot should be on the longside of the mounting bolt pattern. You show it on the short side.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 4, 2019)

LuJon said:


> If anyone happens to have the compound off their g4003 and can compare these are the measurements I'm trying to validate.
> 
> Outer ring max dia to outside edge of mounting slot is 4.17" (105.5mm) inside edge is 3.39" (86mm) dia. Slot is .38" (10mm) wide. And the inside hole is 1.57" (40mm).
> 
> ...



The compound to my G4003G 
has a 1.022 nose (up) in the middle of of the axis of rotation which is a close fit to the compound assembly
has an inner diameter of 3.388
has an outer diameter of 4.175

measured with dial caliper.


----------



## LuJon (Sep 6, 2019)

Mitch Alsup said:


> The compound to my G4003G
> has a 1.022 nose (up) in the middle of of the axis of rotation which is a close fit to the compound assembly
> has an inner diameter of 3.388
> has an outer diameter of 4.175
> ...



Thank you! Looks like the G4003 compound would bolt up and if the center boss on it is only 1.022 then I should be able to turn a bushing that will index to the 1.575 center on my lathe cross slide. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LuJon (Sep 19, 2019)

All things will be known shortly regarding the fit (fingers crossed). Grizzly finally got a complete compound in stock so I pulled the trigger. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LuJon (Sep 26, 2019)

Well the new compound bolted on but I will need to turn an adapter to create the pivot point for it to turn on. Right now the compound has a 1" hole in it and the cross slide has a 1.47 hole instead of either having a corresponding protuberance that the other would fit too. I'll need to make an adapter with a 1" diameter end that will press fit into the compound and a 1.47 end that will be a close fit to the cross slide. Basically short of it being perfect out of the box it couldn't be much better! 






Next up will be sorting out the change gears. A previous owner must have crashed it and broke the 80T gear and the quadrant. This time Grizzly was nice enough to post a picture of their quadrant on a 1" grid so I can reasonably judge if it will fit. I was able to copy the picture then scale it correctly for printing and actually lay my broken part right over the 2D image of the replacement. 





If you look close you can see the differences between the old part and the new one beneath it. Looks like the curved slots will be shorter but they have the same primary spacing/orientation so it should all bolt up. 

Thanks for all of the help so far! I was starting to worry that I had shot myself in the foot buying this thing instead of continuing to save for a new one. I should be into this one right about 1/3 the cost of a new G4003 once it's all said and done. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the update--keep us informed.


----------

